# Die Kanada Highlights



## ALB_rider (15. November 2013)

Moin zusammen,
wir werden nächsten Sommer 2-3 Monate nach Kanada reisen und würden jetzt gerne von Leuten, die bereits drüben waren, mehr über die besten Orte erfahren.
Bisher steht nur fest, dass wir eine Woche in Vancouver Sightseeing machen werden  und dann noch auf jeden Fall nach Whistler gehen werden. 
Wir wollen aber noch mehr vom Land sehen, wollen vielleicht auch Richtung Kamloops, Sun Peaks, Silverstar, Kelowna etc. aufbrechen.
Fernie, Nelson, Revelstoke wären vermutlich eher ein bisschen zu weit von Vancouver entfernt.
Schwerpunkt liegt natürlich im Gravity-Bereich, bergauf ist mit unseren Bikes kaum möglich

Wo wart ihr schon und was hat euch dort besonders gefallen?
Welche Route könnt ihr empfehlen?
Was sind die Must-Do`s in Kanada?

besten Dank im Voraus,
Stephan


----------



## enforce (17. November 2013)

Moin,

ich war diesen September mit meiner Freundin im Camper für 3 Wochen in BC. Wir hatten die Enduros am Start un daher relativ viel selber getreten.
Route: VAC - Silverstar - Vernon - Grand Forks - Christina Lake - Rossland -Nelson - Revelstoke - Kamloops - Whistler - Squamish - North Shore

Für den Freerider empfiehlt sich:
Silverstar Bikepark 1-2Tage
Sunpeaks (Kamloops) 2 Tage
Bikeranch in Kamloops (Shutteln oder schieben) 1 Tag
Revelstoke (Shutteln) 2 Tage
Whistler mind. 3-4 Tage
Northshore (Shutteln) 2 Tage

alles anderen von uns Gefahrene verlangt nach ein bisschen mehr selber treten. Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, dann aber auch dorthin und ein ggf. ein Shuttle organisieren.

Beim nächsten Trip steht Vancouver Island, Sunshine Coast, 100Miles House auf dem Plan. Wenn ihr den Epic Stuff machen wollt und ein bisschen mehr Kohle investiert, dann macht Helibiken in Retallack oder per Watertaxi in die Cariboos's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. November 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

da hänge ich mich mal dran, denn meine Freundin und ich planen ebenfalls für nächstes Jahr nach Kanada zu fahren. Wir planen 3-4 Wochen.

 @enforce: Kannst du vielleicht kurz sagen, wie ihr gebucht habt und was für einen Camper ihr hattet. Wir planen ebenfalls die Bikes mitzunehmen, überlegen jedoch welcher Camper dafür kompatibel ist. Kann man die Räder hinten auf dem Träger lassen? Klar ist das mit Risiko behaftet aber es gibt Länder da würde ich noch nichtmal drüber nachdenken.

Ansonsten fällt mir erstmal nix ein. Wir planen das gerade erst halbwegs und suchen uns die Angebote zusammen. 

Schönen Abend
Karsten


----------



## enforce (20. November 2013)

Moin,

wir haben ein kombireise -Flug+Camper- gebucht. Anbieter war die Fa. Canusa, wobei andere ähnliche Angebote haben.
Als Camper hatten wir den zweit Kleinsten - C35, 7.7m Länge mit Slideout. Über die Unterbringung der Bikes hatte ich mir weniger Gedanken gemacht, war daher um so erleichterter, als diese mit demontierten Rädern in das Heckfach gepasst haben. Hätte diese sonst jedesmal mit in den Camper genommen und ggf. zerlegt über dem Fahrerhaus gelagert.
Unterwegs habe ich aber auch einen Camper vom gleichen Reiseanbieter gesehen, der einen Bikeheckträger montiert hatte. Hier einfach mal nachfragen, was das zusätzlich kostet. 
Bzgl. Diebstahl sollte man den normalen Menschenverstand einschalten (zusätzliches Kabelschloss, in Ballungsräumen Nachts die Bikes besser in den Camper, etc.) Ansonsten sind wir sehr wenig krimineller Energie begegnet


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. November 2013)

Hallo enforce,

danke dir für die nette Antwort! Heckfach bedeutet, dass am Womo hinten so ein großes Fach ist, welches man von der Seite beladen kann?

Das wäre natürlich der Optimalzustand. Wir sind Womo und Campingerpobt, aber andere Länder, andere Sitten. Und die teuren Räder hinten drauf, nachts..., finde ich teilweise grenzwertig. Aber es gibt ja auch Länder wo es klappen soll 

Seid ihr denn insgesamt zufrieden gewesen mit eurer Reise? Wann seid ihr da gewesen? Saskia und ich hätten ein nettes Angebot für drei Wochen vom 9.6.-30.6., stelle mir jedoch die Frage, ob das Wetterfenster passt, denn Whistler könnte da vielleicht sogar noch Schnee haben, wie ich las?!
Andererseits kann man durch die halbwegs frühe Reise recht viel Geld sparen, was auch nicht ganz so schlimm wäre.

Beste Grüße
Karsten


----------



## jan84 (24. November 2013)

Wir waren 4 Wochen unterwegs. Vancouver, Kelowna, Rossland, Nelson, Radium, Banff, LakeLouise, Revelstoke, Salmonarm, Kamloops, Pemberton, Whistler, Squamish, (Victoria). Zu zweit in nem größeren SUV hinten drin geschlafen. Flug mit AirTransat (24 Euro pro Bike pro Flug). Bei den Wohnmobilen sollte man den Spritverbrauch bissle im Hinterkopf haben wenn man größere Strecken zurücklegt, der Liter kostet zwischen 1,02 und 1,40 Dollar und die Wohnmobile saufen wie blöd. 

Unsere Erfahrung war, dass man in den ganzen Orten die irgendwie fürs Biken bekannt sind (locals nach Tipps fragen, Touri-Info) einfach nichts falsch machen kann. Beschränkt man sich nur auf Parks/nur auf Whislter verpasst man - meiner Meinung nach - ziemlich viel. Wenn man generell dem Bergauffahren nicht total abgeneigt ist, ist nen Allround Bike mit dem man auch in den Park kann mMn die wesentlich bessere Wahl als nen reines DH Bike. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## ALB_rider (24. November 2013)

jan84 schrieb:


> Unsere Erfahrung war, dass man in den ganzen Orten die irgendwie fürs Biken bekannt sind (locals nach Tipps fragen, Touri-Info) einfach nichts falsch machen kann. Beschränkt man sich nur auf Parks/nur auf Whislter verpasst man - meiner Meinung nach - ziemlich viel. Wenn man generell dem Bergauffahren nicht total abgeneigt ist, ist nen Allround Bike mit dem man auch in den Park kann mMn die wesentlich bessere Wahl als nen reines DH Bike.



Moin, wir werden versuchen, möglichst viele typische BC Bikeorte abzuklappern. Aber gibts in den Orten ohne Lift bzw. Bikepark gut organisierte Shuttlemöglichkeiten?
Bzw. wie kommen die Locals den Berg hoch? Strampeln die da wirklich selbst hoch?
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## jan84 (24. November 2013)

Hi Stephan, 

es wird auch viel selbst hochgetreten, teilweise kann geshuttelt werden, teilweise kann/darf nicht geshuttelt werden. Der einfachste Weg an Shuttlemöglichkeiten zu kommen ist glaubich einfach vor Ort in nem Bikeshop zu fragen oder eben Locals anzusprechen. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## enforce (24. November 2013)

die Canadier / Amis shutteln größtenteils selber. Wie Jan aber schon erwähnte, gibt es in fast jedem Ort einen Shuttle Anbieter. Erste Anlaufstation ist immer der lokale Bikestore. Egal ob Shuttle Anbieter, Trail Map oder einfach ein paar Leute zum dranhängen. Dort erfährst du immer alles aktuell und aus erster Hand.


----------



## enforce (24. November 2013)

Ach ja, versucht nicht zwingend so viele Locations wie möglich abzugrasen. Lieber  ein, zwei Tage länger an einem Ort die Trails rocken, als sinnfrei Sprit und Zeit auf den Highways zu verblasen. Auch wenn du ein Jahr drüben bleibst, du wirst nie alles sehen oder fahren können. Dann lieber später noch mal hin.


----------



## jan84 (24. November 2013)

Stimmt, guter Punkt! Ich werde mich das nächste mal auch grob auf ~1 Location pro Woche beschränken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. November 2013)

Schöne Erfahrungsberichte eurerseits! Sehr informativ  War der Biketransport mit Airtransat in Ordnung?

Ach man, ich bin hin und hergerissen, welches bike ich mitnehme


----------



## ALB_rider (25. November 2013)

Jap, ein Dankeschön auch von mir. (Y) 
Wann bucht man die Flüge am besten? Momentan kosten Hin- und Rückflug für Anfang Juli bis Ende September ca. 900-1000 Euronen. Werden die noch günstiger oder sollen wir gleich jetzt zuschlagen?
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (25. November 2013)

Wir haben letzte Woche pp 710 bezahlt ABER über die reiseorganisation. Trans canada Touristik. Bei Airtransat auf der Seite habe ich die gleichen Flüge für 830 gesehen.


----------



## jan84 (27. November 2013)

Ich bin Ende August hin und Ende September zurück. Hatte ab Frühjahr einigermaßen regelmäßig nach den Flügen geguckt. Das günstigste waren um die 800 Euro, das teuerste um die 1050 Euro. Letztendlich habe ich 970 bezahlt. Am günstigsten wars glaub ich irgendwann im Juli. Hatte letztendlich aber den Eindruck, dass der Preis recht zufällig wäre. Ich glaub ich würde das nächste Mal einfach buchen wenn ich was um die 900 oder drunter finde. 
Flug und Biketransport war in Ordnung, kein Grund zur Beschwerde. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Tribal84 (27. November 2013)

ganz wichtig, nehmt euch zeit und fahrt nach tofino auf vancouver island.. für mich trotz rad im gepäck mit der beste spot im ganzen urlaub !! einfach ruhig chillig leben und leben lassen..
sonst zum biken (enduro) williams lake .. und ballern in whistler muss auch sein...
schaut das ihr in squamish shuttlen könnt..


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. November 2013)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> ganz wichtig, nehmt euch zeit und fahrt nach tofino auf vancouver island.. für mich trotz rad im gepäck mit der beste spot im ganzen urlaub !! einfach ruhig chillig leben und leben lassen..
> sonst zum biken (enduro) williams lake .. und ballern in whistler muss auch sein...
> schaut das ihr in squamish shuttlen könnt..



saugut, danke für die Tips! Boah, die Vorfreude wächst!

Habt ihr eure Räder in Kartons oder Packtaschen mitgenommen? Wir überlegen noch hin und her. Man liest so dermaßen viel aber nie was wirklich negatives. Beim Karton schreckt mich ab, dass der nicht wetterfest ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (27. November 2013)

hatten die evoc bike bags und sind mit air transat und option plus geflogen


----------



## scylla (27. November 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> saugut, danke für die Tips! Boah, die Vorfreude wächst!
> 
> Habt ihr eure Räder in Kartons oder Packtaschen mitgenommen? Wir überlegen noch hin und her. Man liest so dermaßen viel aber nie was wirklich negatives. Beim Karton schreckt mich ab, dass der nicht wetterfest ist...



von Stuntzi kam mal der Tipp, den Karton am Flughafen in Folie einwickeln zu lassen, um ihn vor Nässe zu schützen. Ich würde aber nicht drauf bauen, dass das überall geht. So einen Folier-Stand gibt es zwar parktisch überall, aber manchmal sehen die platzmäßig recht begrenzt aus.

Wir haben Evoc Taschen und sind super zufrieden damit. Wir fliegen recht viel mit den Radeln im Gepäck und es ist noch nie was passiert *knockonwood*. Rechnet sich aber nur, wenn du die Tasche nicht nur für Kanada anschaffst, ist doch recht teuer.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. November 2013)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> hatten die evoc bike bags und sind mit air transat und option plus geflogen


 Jo, die Kombi schwebt mir auch vor. Würdest du die "Option plus" nochmal dazubuchen? Was kostet das in etwa? Habe gerade nur gesehen, wie man das buchen kann aber wir haben noch keine Flugnummer usw. Und vor der Eingabe sieht man nix, wenn ich das richtig durchblicke





scylla schrieb:


> von Stuntzi kam mal der Tipp, den Karton am Flughafen in Folie einwickeln zu lassen, um ihn vor Nässe zu schützen. Ich würde aber nicht drauf bauen, dass das überall geht. So einen Folier-Stand gibt es zwar parktisch überall, aber manchmal sehen die platzmäßig recht begrenzt aus.
> 
> Wir haben Evoc Taschen und sind super zufrieden damit. Wir fliegen recht viel mit den Radeln im Gepäck und es ist noch nie was passiert *knockonwood*. Rechnet sich aber nur, wenn du die Tasche nicht nur für Kanada anschaffst, ist doch recht teuer.



Das mit der Folie habe ich auch bedacht, aber da wir die Kartons in Kanada selber ja auch nutzen würden..., auch da kanns umständlich werden. Aber der Preis ist halt unschlagbar! Habe schon überlegt, die Kartons vorher mit so ner Tapetenhaut zu streichen, die man sonst in Bädern verwendet. Aber stabiler ist das Teil dadurch ja auch nicht.
Ich bin nicht pingleig mit meinen Rädern, gerade nicht mitm DHler aber wenn ich durch geringen Aufwand Schäden im Vorfeld vermeiden könnte, wäre das gut.

Die Evoc Taschen sind klasse, finde ich auch (aus der Entfernung betrachtet) aber wie du richtig sagst: TEUER um die ein-zweimal zu nutzen. Ich denke nicht, dass wir in Zukunft öfter fliegen werden da wir ein Womo der Eltern usw nutzen können.


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. November 2013)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> ganz wichtig, nehmt euch zeit und fahrt nach tofino auf vancouver island.. für mich trotz rad im gepäck mit der beste spot im ganzen urlaub !! einfach ruhig chillig leben und leben lassen..
> sonst zum biken (enduro) williams lake .. und ballern in whistler muss auch sein...
> schaut das ihr in squamish shuttlen könnt..



Hier steht ja wirklich schon einiges drin aber der Tipp mit Tofino ist wirklich eine Empfehlung
Dieser Ort hat sich auch bei uns auf ewig einen besonderen Platz auf der Gehirnfestplatte eingebrannt
Aber wie es hier schon so schön geschrieben ist, die Orte die eh medial bekannt sind, haben alle etliches zu bieten und das war auch schon 2004 so und in den letzten 10 Jahren hat es sich ganz sicher nicht zum Nachteil entwickelt
Kanada ist das Disneyland für Biker und wenn du von dort wieder heim kommst, bist du versaut fürs Leben
Was man einmal schönes erlebt hat, will man immer wieder haben

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. November 2013)

Ach Jens, du auch hier? 

Tofino, bzw Vancouver Island klingt echt nett. Kann es sein, dass die Fähren unglaublich teuer sind?


----------



## enforce (27. November 2013)

in den letzten Jahren hat sich auch Cumberland auf Vancouover Island ordentlich entwickelt und gilt als Tipp, da es sich voll und ganz den Mountainbikern verschrieben hat.

FÃ¤hrkosten liegen bei einfacher Strecke mit Camper fÃ¼r 2 Persoenn bei ca 100â¬, PKW ca. 70â¬. FÃ¤hre muss vorher gebucht/reserviert werden.

http://www.trans-canada-touristik.d...hp?PHPSESSID=67bb7d38b42c6c5db2dfce0c18ad482b



FÃ¼r den GepÃ¤cktransport empfehlen sich wirklich die EVOC-Taschen. Wenn man sich ier im Forum umhÃ¶rt, hat die aber eh jeder Zweite. Vlt kannst du dir die bei irgendjemanden gÃ¼nstig leihen.


----------



## Hifly (27. November 2013)

War dieses Jahr den gesamten Juli in BC

Am Besten gefallen hat mir eindeutig Fernie. Die Trails dort sind ein Traum, das Örtchen ist einfach cool und man kann Abends dort wirklich gut Essen und Trinken (Loaf Bakery ist sehr nice)

An Parks haben mir Whistler und Silverstar am besten gefallen obwohl der Coast Gravity Park sicher auch geil wird. 


Absolutes Muss ist in Revelstoke "Frisby Ridge" eine echt geile geschuttelte Tour. Am besten bei Skookum Ski and Cycle vorbeischauen die haben den Kontakt zum Shuttel Fritzen.


Zu den Preisen der Fähre: Ist voll ok. Glaube die Fähre von Tsawwassen über Swatz Bay hat 80$ gekostet. Da mach Dir um andere Sachen Preislich mehr sorgen ;-)


----------



## ALB_rider (27. November 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Wir haben letzte Woche pp 710 bezahlt ABER über die reiseorganisation. Trans canada Touristik. Bei Airtransat auf der Seite habe ich die gleichen Flüge für 830 gesehen.



Danke für den Tipp
Wir haben auch gleich gebucht, auch für 710. 

Weiß jemand wie es in Kanada mit den Bussen aussieht?  Greyhound scheint recht günstig zu sein, aber was kosten dort die Räder? Hat das schon jemand gemacht?
Falls das nicht zu teuer und zu umständlich ist, wäre das durchaus eine Option für uns, da wir uns in jedem Ort min. 1-3 Wochen aufhalten wollen 

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## jan84 (27. November 2013)

Meine Mitfahrerin war Anfangs von dem Trip mim Bus unterwegs, das muss nen mittelmäßiges Desaster gewesen sein. Auch von einheimischen haben wir eigentlich fast nur schlechtes (teuer, langsam) über die Greyhound Busse gehört. In Vancouver selbst ist der ÖPNV super, ansonsten wohl ziemlich fürn allerwertesten. 

Wenn Ihr länger auf Vancouver Island seid, geht in nen Bike-/Buchshop und kauft Euch das Buch dessen Namen ich gerade vergessen habe . Relativ dickes Buch wo eigentlich alle Bikespots auf Vancouver Island (das sind verdammt viele) und den kleinen Inseln davor abgehandelt werden. Gerade die Ecke um Cumberland und Hornby Island muss ziemlich geil sein, da hats bei mir leider nicht mehr für gereicht. 
Die kleinen Fähren sind recht teuer, ja. Sind aber auch oft sau schöne Überfahrten. Vom Festland nach Nanaimo rüber bzw. von Horseshoe Bay nach Vancouver zurück waren jeweils ca. 80 Dollar für 2 Personen und ein SUV (was auffm Ticket als "undersize Vehicle" geführt wurde .

Grüße,
Jan

PS: Aus der Ecke von Revelstoke :


----------



## KaskiaRacing (27. November 2013)

@All: Zunächst mal einen ganz herzlichen Dank für eure super Tips und Erläuterungen!! Das ist so cool, eine solche Reise zu planen und dann mit seinem Hobby zu verbinden. Super! 




Hifly schrieb:


> Am Besten gefallen hat mir eindeutig Fernie. Die Trails dort sind ein Traum, das Örtchen ist einfach cool und man kann Abends dort wirklich gut Essen und Trinken (Loaf Bakery ist sehr nice)


http://goo.gl/maps/6hUAX Ist es dieser Ort?


Hifly schrieb:


> Da mach Dir um andere Sachen Preislich mehr sorgen ;-)


 Ääähhh...., will ich das jetzt wissen?! 


ALB_rider schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp
> Wir haben auch gleich gebucht, auch für 710.
> Stephan


Oha..., freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte. Hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet, dass ich hier jemandem Tips geben kann...

 @jan84 Sehr geiles Foto! Mach Lust auf mehr! Fährst du dein Scratch noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (28. November 2013)

Ne, hab anfang des Jahres auf nen Speci Enduro gewechselt. Nachdem ich vorm Urlaub dann mal fürn WE nen Last Herb hatte war ich da im Prinzip schon schwach geworden, hatte auffm Alpencross und vA auch in Kanada aber soviel Spaß mit dem Speci, dass es geblieben ist . 



schulte69 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ääähhh...., will ich das jetzt wissen?!
> [...]


Ich fands preislich garnicht so schlimm wie ich erwartet hätte. Alkohol ist halt sau teuer .


----------



## Hifly (28. November 2013)

@schulte69 

ja genau das ist Fernie. Hat einen Bikepark und ein riesen Trailnetzwerk links und rechts vom Dorf aus die Berge hoch! Gibt in den Bikeshops für 20$ ein Buch wo alle Trails drin sind und an den Wegkreuzungen stehen meist Schilder wo welche Trails zu finden sind.

Das schöne ist, das der Bikepark teilweise auch ins Trailnetz übergeht, man kann also munter kombinieren.


Das mit dem Geld war so gemeint, dass BC grundsätzlich recht teuer ist. Gerade wenn man gerne Abends ein paar Bier trinkt und frisch kochen will geht einiges drauf. Fastfood ist z.B. sehr günstig (A&W hat sich als gute Kette für Buger bewährt ;-))


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. November 2013)

@jan84: Das Spezi ist auch ein klasse Rad! Da hast du bestimmt nichts falsch gemacht. Das Herb ist halt sehr bergaborientiert, muss man auch mögen.
 @Hifly Danke dir für die Info! Mal sehen wie wir unsere Route planen. Wir starten in Vancouver und müssen das Womo auch dort wieder abgeben. Demnach müssen wir erstmal schauen, wie sich das mit einer Runde durch Kanadas Westen vereinbaren läßt. Sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus, was ich so auf die schnelle per Google finden konnte.

Ja..., und das liebe Geld..., so isset nunmal. Ist zum ausgeben gemacht


----------



## tzei (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,


Auch ich werde nächstes Jahr für ca. 3 Wochen nach BC gehen. Vancouver und Whistler kenne ich schon gut aus dem Winter und möchte dieses Mal im Sommer einbisschen Biken gehen. Ich möchte mich im Bereich um Vancouver, Kamploops, Vancouver Island und Whistler aufhalten.


Laut euren Berichten gibt es an allen Ecken gute Bike Trails darüber mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen aber wie sieht es mit sonstigen Aktivitäten respektive Sehenswürdigkeiten aus welche sich lohnen würden?


----------



## Hans-Huber (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe gerade mal alles durchgelesen und muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich neidisch bin auf Grund dessen, da ich aktuell viel zu alt für eine derartige Reise bin, obwohl mich die Gegend reizen würde. Aber jedoch ist dies vielleicht nicht mit dem Rad zu bewältigen, sondern per Fuß oder mit dem Auto. Ich war noch nie in Nordamerika aber, mit Absprache meiner Frau, welche gerade neben mir sitzt und sich ebenfalls an den Bildern und Berichten erfreut, werden wir dies bald planen.

Liebe Grüße

Hans Huber


----------



## GGAT (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

na da zieht's 2014 ja Einige nach Kanada - und zum ersten Mal auch mich. Daher möchte ich mich an diesen Thread anhängen. Ich habe allerdings mit Parks nix am Hut, bin der Tourentyp "am Besten auf bequemer Forstrasse aufwärts und auf schnuckeligem Trail wieder 'runter" ...... gibt's hierzu Tipps wo in BC ich am Glücklichsten werde ? Es wird kein reiner Bikeurlaub, daher werde ich auch vor Ort ein Bike mieten, aber ein paar Tage biken müssen d'rin sein.

Grüsse
GGAT


----------



## ALB_rider (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder zu Wort
War jemand schonmal im Blackcomb Staff House? Wie siehts mit freien Plätzen dort im Sommer aus?
Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Dezember 2013)

GGAT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na da zieht's 2014 ja Einige nach Kanada - und zum ersten Mal auch mich. Daher möchte ich mich an diesen Thread anhängen. Ich habe allerdings mit Parks nix am Hut, bin der Tourentyp "am Besten auf bequemer Forstrasse aufwärts und auf schnuckeligem Trail wieder 'runter" ...... gibt's hierzu Tipps wo in BC ich am Glücklichsten werde ? Es wird kein reiner Bikeurlaub, daher werde ich auch vor Ort ein Bike mieten, aber ein paar Tage biken müssen d'rin sein.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir gestern Abend dieses Buch hier bestellt: [ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/0973259345/ref=as_li_ss_til?tag=h03b-21&camp=2906&creative=19474&linkCode=as4&creativeASIN=0973259345&adid=1YVYJ2P3WCE9KGSQG8XC&&ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mtb-news.de%2Fnews%2F2013%2F12%2F05%2Fein-mann-muss-tun-ein-mann-tun-muss-befahrung-des-gargamel-trails-whistler%2F"]Whistler Mountain Biking: A Guide to Trail Rides in the Whistler Valley: Amazon.de: Brian Finestone, Kevin Hodder: Englische Bücher[/ame]

Vielleicht wäre das auch was für dich?


----------



## GGAT (9. Dezember 2013)

@schulte69

Danke für den Tipp, klingt verlockend.
Muss in den nächsten Tag sowieso noch Sachen bei amazon bestellen, da könnte das gut noch in den Einkaufskorb wandern.

Grüsse
GGAT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (10. Dezember 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Jo, die Kombi schwebt mir auch vor. Würdest du die "*Option plus*" nochmal dazubuchen? Was kostet das in etwa? Habe gerade nur gesehen, wie man das buchen kann aber wir haben noch keine Flugnummer usw. Und vor der Eingabe sieht man nix, wenn ich das richtig durchblicke



Ich war letztes Jahr drei Wochen mit eigenem Bike mit Transat drüben und hatte beim Flug "Option Plus" dazu gebucht und würde es wieder machen. Weiß nicht, ob die jetzt teurer geworden sind, aber die Features waren echt klasse: zusätzliche KG/Gepäckstück, Sekt, Wein, Bier, Überholspur an der Abfertigung und noch so ein Bag mit Decke, Oropax, Augenhaube. 

Viel Spass in Konada


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Dezember 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Jahr drei Wochen mit eigenem Bike mit Transat drüben und hatte beim Flug "Option Plus" dazu gebucht und würde es wieder machen. Weiß nicht, ob die jetzt teurer geworden sind, aber die Features waren echt klasse: zusätzliche KG/Gepäckstück, Sekt, Wein, Bier, Überholspur an der Abfertigung und noch so ein Bag mit Decke, Oropax, Augenhaube.
> 
> Viel Spass in Konada



Nabend!

Danke dir für die nette Info! Dann lese ich mal weiter im anderen Fred 

Karsten


----------



## xatb (11. Dezember 2013)

ALB_rider schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie es in Kanada mit den Bussen aussieht?  Greyhound scheint recht günstig zu sein, aber was kosten dort die Räder? Hat das schon jemand gemacht?



Günstig sind Greyhounds wenn man ordentlich im Vorhinein bucht und auch mal eine längere Strecke versucht: z.B. Ist die Strecke Montreal - Ottawa - Toronto günstiger als nur Ottawa - Toronto zu fahren.

Biketransport im Greyhound kostet 30CAD extra. Aber ich würde es eher nicht machen. Greyhounds sind schön und gut wenn du von A nach B kommen willst. Sobald du Gepäck aufgibst musst du immer fiebern das es deinem Gepäck auch gut geht und es nach diversen Zwischenstops noch da ist. Außerdem garantiert Greyhound nicht, dass dein Fahrrad im selben Bus unterwegs ist wie du.


----------



## Tribal84 (11. Dezember 2013)

Wir haben die Fähren nie vorher gebucht..einfach hin bezahlen und abfahrt 
Williams lake mit dem Enduro ist klasse..
Whistler / squamish rocken eh...

Option plus wurde ich schon alleine wegen den 10kg extra Gepäck und sonderAbfertigung buchen...


----------



## donnersberger (12. Dezember 2013)

mich hätte beim Bus-Fahren von Vancouver nach Whistler und zurück abgeschreckt, dass ich dafür mein Rad dafür wieder komplett in die Flugverpackung hätte packen müssen. Das war dann beim Transport mit dem Leihwagen einfacher.

Allerdings haben mich die Leihwagen-Vermieter mit der Versicherung abgezockt. Im Internet konnte ich die Versicherung mit meiner europäischen Kreditkarte nicht buchen und als ich vor Ort war hatten sie plötzlich andere Preise


----------



## flyingcruiser (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin diesen Sommer von Whistler nach Vancouver mit dem Greyhound gefahren. Der nette Fahrer hat unsere Räder kostenlos mitgenommen, die Bustickets hatten wir schon. Viel los war nicht im Bus, lag wohl an der Uhrzeit: 6pm, Dienstag Abend, im Juli.

Mietwagen würde Ich entweder zeitig über den ADAC mieten oder ebenfalls zeitig über Hotwire. Bei beiden ist Versicherung entweder dabei oder kann zugebucht werden. Im Juli/August sind die Autos aber entweder unverschämt teuer oder komplett ausgebucht. Also zeitig buchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tzei (14. Dezember 2013)

Kennt sich irgendjemand einbisschen mit bike trails auf vancouer island aus? Wo sind die besten orte?


----------



## jan84 (30. Dezember 2013)

Geh vor Ort in ne Buchhandlung, da gibts nen dickes, gutes Buch wo hinsichtlich Biken auf VancouverIsland alles interessante drin ist. Genauen Titel hab ich nimmer im Kopf. 
Gibt egtl. überall auf Vancouver Island was, die Ecke um Cumberland gibt ziemlich viel her, Hornby Island muss auch ziemlich toll sein. Ansonsten ist das nsmb.com Forum auch gut für weitere Infos. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Mr.A (1. Januar 2014)

also ich würde in Kanada immer mit Mietwagen reisen, die sind dort ( mit Ausnahme Wohnmobil ) sehr günstig und meist ohne KM Begrenzung.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. Januar 2014)

Bei vier Wochen Aufenthalt, wo der Fokus nicht nur auf biken (max 10 Tage) liegt: Welches Rad nehme ich mit? Den DHler weil die Lift/Shuttle Parks eh schon genug sind für die Zeit. Oder das dicke Enduro, weil man sonst die geilen Enduro Runden verpasst und trotzdem in den Park kann oder ich stecke eine entsprechende Stütze in meinen DHler und pack noch ein kleines Kettenblatt mit Kassette drauf um notdürftig irgendwo 400 hm hochzutreten?

Stand schonmal jemand vor der Qual der Wahl?


----------



## fabi.e (23. Januar 2014)

Moin, 
ich werde vermutlich im August/September für 3 Wochen in Whistler auf ner Sprachreise sein. 
Das heißt, Homebase wird in Whistler sein... Morgens jeden Tag Unterricht... wollte mir nen Seasonpass für den Bikepark holen, damit ich was davon hab. Komme mit meinem ICB (Enduro) An den Wochenenden würde ich dann gerne auch mal die entlegenderen Trail-Paradise erkunden!  z.B. Squamish ist ja nicht ganz so weit... aber da kommen wir schon zu meiner Frage. Ich werde kein Auto haben. Wie ist man also am besten Mobil unterwegs? Wie sieht es mit Mitfahrgelegenheiten zum Biken aus? Jedes We nen Mietwagen, wäre auch ne Option.. nur alleine machts ja auch nur halb so viel Spaßßß 

Besten Dank!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. Januar 2014)

Ich werde im August rüber fliegen, und ca. 4 Wochen da bleiben, hoffentlich mit nem Kumpel. Planung geht grob vom 03.08. bis 29.08., je nach dem wie wir einen passenden Flug kriegen. Homebase wird bei mir das Cariboo werden (100 Mile, 108 Mile, Williams Lake etc.). Da mir mein Onkel wenn es passt seinen Truck mit Canopy und Wohnwagen zur Verfügung stellt ist die Autofrage für mich nicht so wild, wenn er den selber braucht werde ich wohl einen Van mieten.
Wo ich überall hin fahre weiß ich noch nicht. Whistler ist fix, ob zum Crankworx oder eher danach muss ich noch entscheiden. Zusätzlich denke ich noch ins Okanagan (Camloops/Kelowna) zu gucken, vielleicht Silverstar, vielleicht Sunshinecoast. Dann noch Verwandschaft bei Van besuchen und auf die Insel. Aber einen fixen Plan habe ich nicht. 
Zu Whistler: es ist da nicht unbedingt hübsch und nicht billig. Mein Onkel (kein Biker) meidet es eher. Ärgert mich schon dass es da keinen provincial Campground gibt...

Zum Bike: ich werde mein ICB mitnehmen, dazu einen eher stabilen Laufradsatz mit zwei Satz Reifen, Baron 2.5 für den Park und Faltreifen dazu gelegt. Die Lyrik werde ich wohl auf 180mm Coil U-Turn umbauen wenn ich alle Teile zusammen kriege. Dann plane ich einen 222er Stahlfederdämpfer zu kaufen und zusätzlich den Monarch+ einzupacken. Zusätzlich lange und kurze Ausfallenden. Damit sollte ich maximal flexibel sein. 180/190mm Federweg mit langen Ausfallenden und Coilfahrwerk für den Park. 160/150mm Coil/Luft um was wendiges zum Trailfahren zu haben. 

Beim Gepäck tendiere ich dazu keine halben Sachen zu machen und mir ein EVOC-Bag zu holen. Was ich für einen Koffer dazu nehme, keine Ahnung, ich glaube aber nicht dass ich für vier Wochen mit dem Bikebag rum komme. Irgendwelche Ideen, Vorschläge, Tips?

Den Flug plane ich bisher bei AirTransat zu buchen, muss mich aber nochmal umschauen, will wenn möglich Nonstop von Frankfurt fliegen.


----------



## CasiBergamont (29. Januar 2014)

So, tach zusammen.
Ich bzw. meine Freundin und ich überlegen ebenfalls im August / September 2014 nach BC zu fahren. Fliegen nach Vancouver (klar) und von dort aus mal sehen. Klar ist, 4 Wochen mit fahrbarem Untersatz X zu machen was wir wollen.
Für uns ist das damit die Kanada Prämiere ... ! Soweit ich weiß sind die Camper da wohl scheiße teuer ! Mal abgesehen von Größe ... aber für 4 Wochen kostet das ja fast das 2,5 fache wie der Flug.
Wer hat denn hier was für seinen Mietwagen und  / oder Wohnmobil bezahlt ??? Gerne auch mit Sprit oder ohne .... !

Wenn ich da nen Pick up oder so was miete und dann in Motels / Hotels / Campingplätzen penne .. klappt das ? Also ich meine ist das Wunschdenken oder praktikabel ? Kanada is ja nich NRW und natürlich nicht so eng besiedelt, deshalb die Frage.

Zum Biken, wir sind eher die Enduristen und würden natürlich mal in Whistler vorbei schauen aber das wird sicher nicht unser primäres Ziel. Ich würde gerne auch mal ne mehr tagestour mit Zelt machen ... oder sowas. Thema Bären und wild campen ist hier sicher nicht ganz zu vernachlässigen. Hat wer mit sowas Erfahrungen ?

Danke schon mal ...
Casi


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Januar 2014)

Vor der Autofrage steh ich ja hoffentlich nicht, aber auf jeden Fall sind die Spritkosten nicht zu vernachlässigen. Derzeit leigt der Spritpreis irgendwo um 1,30$ das sind ca. 85cent nach aktuellem Kurs. Und der Durchschnitsverbrauch von Trucks und Vans liegt meistens bei 10-15L, wenn es ein RV wird kannst du locker eine 2 vorne dran schreiben. genauso für Pickup mit Camperaufsatz.

Wenn ihr wild Campen wollt holt euch auf jeden Fall Tips von Locals! Mit dem kanadischen Busch ist nicht unbedingt zu spaßen. Essen und alles andere was Bären Cougars & Co interessant finden muss z.B. hoch in die Bäume gehängt werden, Locals können einem Tips geben in welchen Ecken man sich evtl. besser nicht rumtreibt etc.

Campgrounds gibt es einige, als ich mit meinem Vater '99 drüben war haben wir zu gesehen die Provincial Campgrounds anzufahren weil die günstiger sind als die privaten (10-24$, privat gerne bis 60$). Allerdings sind die meistens eher einfach ausgestattet, Duschen gibt es nicht immer etc. 
http://de.britishcolumbia.travel/br...ng.aspx?SI=8&gclid=COea1fKeo7wCFUwd3godUgsAuQ
Allerdings muss man sich daran gewöhnen das die Entfernungen die in B.C. noch als normal gelten etwas größer sind als hier  

Mein Onkel gab mir noch den Tip mir einen Van zu mieten, falls er seinen Truck selber braucht. Die Leih-Trucks (PickUps) haben in den allermeisten Fällen keine Canopies (Ladeflächenabdeckungen). Das heißt man muss das Gepäck irgendwie auf der Rückbank verstauen, wenn man einen King/Crewcab kriegt, und die Bikes liegen auf der Ladefläche rum. Im ländlichen Raum vielleicht ok, in Vancouver aber im zweifel nicht.


----------



## Loamer (29. Januar 2014)

In Vancouver gibt's auch so ein Holländer, der eine komplette qualitativ hochwertige Campingausrüstung vermietet (Zelt, Kocher, Geschirr...). Sehr netter Typ, finde den allerdings gerade nicht im Internet und den Preis habe ich auch vergessen  Thema Bären: Wenn man Essen, Zahnpasta, etc. im Auto lässt und nicht im Zelt, sollte es im Normalfall keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Januar 2014)

Er schrieb was von Mehrtagesbiketouren mit Zelt, da ist das mit dem Auto schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loamer (29. Januar 2014)

Stimmt  Aber ich meine allgemein, wenn sie sich - als billigere Alterative zum Camper - ein kleines Auto (und evt. eine Campingausrüstung, je nachdem wie viel man im Flieger mit bekommt) mieten und dann zu zelten.


----------



## CasiBergamont (30. Januar 2014)

So, ich nun wieder ...
Hab mir mal nen Angebot von diesen Canusa Typen machen lassen, einfach mal so ... als ersten groben Schuss.
Da war also nun bei Flug und 4 Wochen womo für 2 pers für 5800 Euro also 2900 für jeden. On top kommen dann noch Fahrradtransport 140 Euro hin und zurück und der ganze Sprit. Bei 2500km die wir evtl. fahren und nem Verbrauch von 25L auf 100 sind das dann 680 Euro für Sprit.
Mann ey ... wir sparen den scheiss sprit hier und die ballern den einfach so raus, bescheuert.

Das Womo hat nun die C19 Größe. Ist also son richtiges Wohnmobil ...vom Führerhaus aus direkt in den Wohnraum rein laufen ... !
Hat wer Erfahrungen mit sonem Pickup Truck mit Aufbau ? Is das ok für 2 Leute ?
Darf man eigentlich in Kanada einfach irgendwo mit dem Camper anhalten und die nacht über pennen oder muss ich dann mit Bußgeld rechnen ?

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit den Gebühren auf Zeltplätzen bzw. Campingplätzen wenn man dort parkt und Strom und Wasser abgreift ? Hab da kosten technisch nix gefunden.

Mehrtagestouren hab ich auch gefunden .... fuck sind die teuer. Da empfiehlt sich schon mit guide zu fahren ... ! Mal sehen.
Hab da was gefunden in den chilcotin mountains ... !


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Januar 2014)

Pickup mit Aufsatz ist für zwei Leute ok, sofern man auf die eigene Dusche verzichten kann und kein Problem damit hat das es eher eng ist. Geschlafen wird normalerweise im Alkoven über der Kabine. Die Bikes müssen da aber vermutlich nachts Nachts draußen bleiben, so viel Platz ist da dann doch nicht drin. Verbrauchstechnisch wird es nicht so viel bringen, unser alter Chevy-Pickup hat damals auch so um die 25L durchgelutscht, ein moderner macht's vielleicht auch mit 20 
Und frag mal nach was nen WoMo hier verbraucht, sooo sparsam sind die auch nicht, nur sind hier Diesel verbreiteter.


----------



## fabi.e (30. Januar 2014)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> So, ich nun wieder ...
> Hab mir mal nen Angebot von diesen Canusa Typen machen lassen, einfach mal so ... als ersten groben Schuss.
> Da war also nun bei Flug und 4 Wochen womo für 2 pers für 5800 Euro also 2900 für jeden. On top kommen dann noch Fahrradtransport 140 Euro hin und zurück und der ganze Sprit. Bei 2500km die wir evtl. fahren und nem Verbrauch von 25L auf 100 sind das dann 680 Euro für Sprit.
> Mann ey ... wir sparen den scheiss sprit hier und die ballern den einfach so raus, bescheuert.
> ...



Hi, 

hast du mal bei SK-Touristik geschaut?

http://www.sktouristik.de/Reisen/Wohnmobil/Wohnmobilreisen/Rockies-Inside-Passage.html
http://www.sktouristik.de/Aktionen/?force_sid=4c15439d8efd2ceea22833e4c3f99e9a&

Da gibts teilweise echt gute Packages.. kannst du auch mit 4 Wochen dort buchen.
Ist glaube ich etwas günstiger.

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## CasiBergamont (30. Januar 2014)

Will ja nich motzen aber meine Mum hat nen Womo, nen Benz Aufbau mit Diesel ... ca 6m lang, der braucht zwischen 10 und 12 Liter ... !
Is nu auch nich geschenkt aber immerhin.

Laut Beschreibung is da ne Dusche drin ... ! Egal, ja ist sicher was eng .. !


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Januar 2014)

Kommt vermutlich auch immer drauf an was da für'n Pickup drunter ist. Mein Onkel hat normalerweise Shortbeds mit großer Kabine und Benzinmotor. Wenn es nen Longbed mit Cummins V8-Diesel ist kann da durchaus mehr Platz drin sein dass noch ne Dusche rein passt, und der Verbrauch geht dann vielleicht auch unter 20L. Nur ist Diesel drüben fast teurer als Regular...
Es ist auf jeden Fall etwas enger als in einem Fullsizecamper. Wobei die Truckcamper bei Fraserway auch nicht kleiner sind als die 19' Camper. Ist halt die frage, ist da der Truck  mit dabei, oder muss der extra gemietet werden. Ich denke der Truckcamper würde am meisten Sinn machen wenn ihr mal etwas weiter abseits der Highways unterwegs sein wollt wo der 19' evtl. schon Probleme bekommen könnte. Wobei das mit dem Trum hinten drauf auch eher schaukelig wird. Vom Preis gibt sich das wohl nix.
Wenn ihr die Bikes in den Camper schieben wollt wäre der Truckcamper vielleicht von Vorteil weil da die Tür hinten ist und nicht an der Seite. Kann mir halt nur nicht ganz vorstellen wie man dann noch ins Bett kommt bzw. unfallfrei wieder raus.


----------



## CasiBergamont (30. Januar 2014)

Danke ... 
Naja ich wollte nun keine offroad touren mit dem ganzen geraffelt machen. Ich denke ich werde wohl beim kleinen C19 bleiben, dann kann mir die Dame wenigstens während der fahrt nen Espresso reichen 

neuste Überlegung is nun eh den Camper nur 3 Wochen zu nehmen und die letzte Woche in Vancouver zum Fuße der Hausberge (Mount Fromme, cypress und Seymour) zu verbringen. Von dort aus sollte sicher auch noch ne Runde Vancouver Island drin sein ... dann evtl. mit Mietwagen.

Hier mal meine Route die ich mit dem Womo machen möchte ... also nur Grob .... vielleicht auch nich alles ..

https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=V...6lD8XOGVDGL84Gb6paRuw&oq=comox&mra=ls&t=m&z=7

Wie issn das hier mit biketransport im Flieger. Die Evoc raschen kommen ja mal entspannte 350 schleifen. Hut ab.
Hat das wer mal mit nem Karton gemacht ? Hatte schon mal wer Bruch am Rad ... ?

So far ....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Januar 2014)

Kennst du den Thread? Da gibt es wohl einige gute Infos. Ich denke ich werde mir ne EVOC gönnen, im Zweifel werd ich in nächster Zeit noch öfter rüber fliegen, oder ich vertick sie hinterher wieder. Karton soll wohl auch ganz gut klappen. Stuntzi reist nur so, und einige andere auch. Musst die nur einen Plan machen wie du das Bike gut abpolsterst. Mit welcher Airline wollt ihr fliegen?

Den Thread kennst du? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/konada-mmxii.575933/ der war relativ viel rund um North-Van unterwegs. 

Da ihr mehr Enduromäßig unterwegs seid könntet ihr evtl. einen Abstecher Richtung Williams Lake/100Mile machen, die bezeichnen sich selbst als "Shangri-La of mountainbiking". http://ridethecariboo.ca/
Ich werde da auf jeden Fall unterwegs sein, Kunststück, meine Homebase wird in der Nähe von 100Mile sein. Ansonsten eine interessante Route. Werd ich mir mal vormerken  Haltet auf jeden Fall mal im Revelstoke und im Glacier-Nationalpark an. Achja, die ganzen Nationalparks verlangen Gebühren, je nach Route kann sich da evtl. die Jahreskarte rechnen.


----------



## CasiBergamont (30. Januar 2014)

Was die Wahl der airline angeht bin ich schon flexibel ... ! Habe bisher Condor erforscht, die wollen 75 pro bike pro Strecke haben ! Find ich voll ok.
Bikeverpackung hatte ich evtl. auch an sowas gedacht ... 
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-fahrradtransport-box-bike-travel-safe-xl-mtb/aid:218802

Kost nix und mit ein wenig pimperei und etwas Bläschenfolie und Rohrisolierern wird da nen Schuh draus .... oder was ???? Mir kommt nur gerade die Frage ... wohin während der ganzen Zeit ... ! Hmmmmmm.
Und ich muss das ROSE überlackieren ... damit komm ich sicher nich nach Kanada rein ....

Danke Dir für die links .... 

Casi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Januar 2014)

Also wir zahlen über transcanadatouristic keine 4000 Euro für 2 Personen mit einer Hotelnacht, Womo C30 und den Flügen..., 5800 Euronen sind schon sportlich!

An die Kartonlösung habe auch erst gedacht aber wenn man (in unserem Fall zwei Räder) mitnimmt, dann haste diese riiiiiiiesen Kartons an der Hand. Meine kleine Freundin kann sich hinter so ner Kiste verstecken 
Vor allem haste dann die Kartons, musst vom Flieger zum Womo, die Dinger da rein und dann wieder raus usw usw. Wenns mal regnet und die Kartons nicht vorbehandelt sind..., auch unterhaltsam hab ich mir sagen lassen. 
Kurzum: Wir haben Evoc Travelbags gekauft. Ausm Forum, neu für 260 pro Koffer. Mal suchen und handeln, wenns einen interessiert.

Gruss
Karsten


----------



## CasiBergamont (31. Januar 2014)

Hey schulte69,
danke erstmal ... hab mich da nun schon totgesurft und konfiguriert.
Für welchen Zeitraum habt ihr denn gebucht und wann fahrt bzw. fliegt ihr denn ? Also ich meine in welchem Monat(en) !

Der Einwand für die Kations ist in der Tat berechtigt. Je nach Womo-größe muss ich mal sehen wie wir das machen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Januar 2014)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Hey schulte69,
> danke erstmal ... hab mich da nun schon totgesurft und konfiguriert.
> Für welchen Zeitraum habt ihr denn gebucht und wann fahrt bzw. fliegt ihr denn ? Also ich meine in welchem Monat(en) !
> 
> Der Einwand für die Kations ist in der Tat berechtigt. Je nach Womo-größe muss ich mal sehen wie wir das machen.


Grüß dich,

gebucht haben wir für 4 Wochen Ende Juni bis Ende Juli. Aber wir haben auch schon im Nov/Dez gebucht. Ein Freund gab den Tip: Think big (was das Womo angeht). Wir haben auch zunächst nach den kleinen Womos geschaut und hatten erst ein Angebot über 4500 Euro für drei Wochen mit so nem Truck Camper. Da aber die Kanadier wohl mehr von diesen Riesenschiffen zur Verfügung haben, sind die günstiger.

Was die Evoc Taschen angeht: Teuer aber im Nachhinein wohl die richtige Entscheidung. Für mich kam auch nur als option: Entweder low Budget oder Evoc. Wir haben dann Evocs genommen um uns Stress zu vermeiden. ABER: TEUER TEUER TEUER!!! Das tut schon irgendwie weh und würde ich nur machen, wenn man das Geld übrig hat.


----------



## CasiBergamont (31. Januar 2014)

Naja ... übrig is schon ne geile Formulierung. Ich fahre nen Nomad carbon was ich gerade komplett neu lackieren lassen hab mit ner BOS Deville usw. ... wollte nur sagen das scheiss ding kost teuer Geld, dann sollte die Tasche zum Schutz ... mit 260 ... nen Schnäpper sein (EIGENTLICH) !

Auch nich schlecht. Dieses "think big" ding is mir auch noch nich innen Sinn gekommen.
Juni / Juli is auch keine schlechte Zeit. Hab auch schon gemerkt daß der August nicht die günstigste Zeit ist ...

Ich versuche mal .....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Januar 2014)

August ist tatsächlich nicht optimal. Wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte würde ich eher Ende August in den September rein fliegen. Da ist das Wetter noch stabil, man hat im Okanagan keine +30° mehr und kriegt noch den Anfang des Indian Summer mit. Und man landet nichtmehr voll in der Hauptsaison. In BC sind Juli und August Schulferien. Demenstsprechend ist es tendenziell eher voll und teuer.
Und da hier auch Ferien Sind sind die Flüge entsprechend teuer.
Ich bin dummerweise zu 99% auf den August festgenagelt...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Januar 2014)

Mit "übrig" meinte ich das nicht irgendwie Überheblich! Muss halt irgendwie mit dem Gehalt vereinbar sein 

Ich denke aber nicht, dass wenn man einen Bikekarton gut präpariert, viel unsicher unterwegs ist, wie mit den Evoc Dingern. Die sind halt wesentlich komfortabler.

Die Reisezeit hat sich bei uns auch eher so ergeben. Passte beruflich bei uns, vier Wochen Urlaub einreichen zu können..., ist ja manchmal nicht ganz so einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (31. Januar 2014)

Hey! Ich werde mir auch noch nen evoc beschaffen... Ist glaube ich wesentlich von Vorteil wenn man zum teil noch mit skytrain und bus in Vancouver unterwegs ist, als so ein riesenkarton!  hat ja auch rollen... Werde von 16.8-6.9 in whistler stationiert sein! Würde an den Wochenenden gerne trips nach squamish, kamloops, Nelson, ect unternehmen. Wenn Vllt kommt man ja irgendwie auf einen Nenner! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CasiBergamont (31. Januar 2014)

Habe jetzt mal 2 Wochen im August und 2 Wochen im September ... geschaut.
Flug + 3 Wochen womo ... sind wa nu bei 4600 .. ! schon besser.

Fabi.e :
Klar, wenn wir nun definitiv fahren .... dann sollte da sicher was gehen. Haben noch nen befreundetes Pärchen angequatscht die definitiv dabei sind wenn wir 2o15 fahren .... ob 2o14 möglich ist wird sich kommendes Wochenende dann entscheiden.


----------



## jan84 (31. Januar 2014)

Guckt mal in den Reiseangeboten von Aldi Süd, da gibts ca 2 Wochen mit Camper und Flug (!, allerdings bis Calgary. Das ist wenn man aber eh auch in die Rockies will/ ne längere Runde dreht eigentlich wumpe von wo man die Runde startet ) für 1100-1800 Euro je nach Reisezeit und Personenanzahl. Verlängerung kostet pro Woche um die 300 Euro glaubich. Reiseanbieter dahinter ist berge&meer.

Ich fand die Variante im PKW (wir hatten nen größeres SUV, Ford Flex. Für nicht ganz 4 Wochen ca 1500 Euro glaubich) auf Campingplätzen zu pennen in Ordnung, preislich wie "Komfort"-technisch.

Bei uns sah die Runde so aus. Bis auf LakeLouise würde ich eigentlich alles prinzipiell empfehlen. CasiBergamont, Du hattest Merrit noch drin: Fand den Ort alles andere als schön (wirkte sehr Tod), kann aber nicht sagen wies biketechnisch drumrum aussieht. Fernie und Golden sollen auch sehr schön sein.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## jan84 (31. Januar 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## jan84 (31. Januar 2014)

und nochn doppelpost, heute bin ich unfähig


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Januar 2014)

Ja, Lake Lausie, äh Louise, ist irgendwie ein leicht überbewertetes Postkartenmotiv. Hübsch wenn man eh da lang kommt, aber nicht unbedingt einen Umweg Wert.


----------



## CasiBergamont (31. Januar 2014)

Jan,
is auch ne geile runde ... ! Cool, danke !
Also ich halte mich grade noch an den Rahmenbedingungen fest. Die Routen details werden dann in unserem Falle noch mal in großer Runde (mit allen) im Detail duchgekaspert. Ich möchte am Ende ja auch nich nur rumeiern, sondern hier und dort auch mal 2 oder 3 Tage bleiben.
Wir werden sehn.

Aldi macht's möglich .... ich zieh mir das mal rein.


----------



## CasiBergamont (31. Januar 2014)

@ jan :
sag mal wie war denn Vancouver Island ? Soll ja der Brenner schlechthin sein.
Mein Plan ist aktuell, von Vancouver aus rüber, dort drüben nen auto mieten und dann zu Ort X (wo wir uns idealer Weise ne Blockhütte am See für 4 Mann mieten) und dann von dort aus die Insel unsicher machen. So circa 5 bis 6 tage dann !
Haste nen Tip wo man auf der Insel seine Unterkunft suchen sollte ... ???


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Januar 2014)

Wie Biken auf der Insel ist weiß ich nicht, war 99 ja nicht zum Biken da. Allerdings ist die Insel zum Großen teil sehr dicht bewachsen, viel Regenwald mit Farn, Moss, Flechten. Definitiv ne Reise Wert, und wenn man in den Wäldern noch Biken kann mit Sicherheit eine Einzigartige Erfahrung. Achja, und der Pazifik ist selbst im Hochsommer noch saukalt.


----------



## jan84 (31. Januar 2014)

Die Insel ist zu biken ziemlich geil. Ich war leider viel zu kurz drauf, meine Reisebegleitung ist am Ende nochmal bissle länger zum biken da geblieben. Die Ecke um Cumberland ist ziemlich gut, Hornby Island muss auch nen Knaller sein. Gibt aber fast überall was, etwas mehr an der Ostküste. Mit der Ecke um Cumberland macht man aufjedenfall erstmal nichts falsch. Gibt vor Ort in den Buchläden nen Buch was die gesamte Insel MTB-technisch abdeckt. 



> Also ich halte mich grade noch an den Rahmenbedingungen fest. Die Routen details werden dann in unserem Falle noch mal in großer Runde (mit allen) im Detail duchgekaspert. Ich möchte am Ende ja auch nich nur rumeiern, sondern hier und dort auch mal 2 oder 3 Tage bleiben.
> Wir werden sehn.


Ich würde auch keine so große Runde mehr machen. Wir hatten ursprünglich nur 2-3 Spots auffm Schirm, haben uns vor Ort von Tipps von den Locals son bisschen leiten lassen. Fürs erste mal drüben super, man hat nen gewissen "Überblick", ist aber halt auch viel im Auto unterwegs. An einigen Spots/ (eigentlich allen ) wäre ich gerne länger geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Januar 2014)

Ich muss mich auch mal mit meinem Kumpel beraten was wir machen wollen. Ob wir wirklich ne große Runde drehen, oder nur Cariboo, Whistler, North-Van, die Insel und auf dem Rückweg Okanagan und/oder Kamloops anzuhalten. Und dann noch einen Tagestrip Richtung Glacier National Park oder so. Klingt gar nicht so schlecht die Idee. Wenn man gemütliche An- und Abreise mit einrechent bleiben vermutlich nicht viel mehr als zweieinhalb bis drei Wochen zum rumfahren.


----------



## Cafesch (7. Februar 2014)

Wer noch unschlüssig ist und nicht weiß, ob er auf eigene Faust losziehen soll oder sich doch lieber auf die Suche nach einem Komplettangebot macht (was nicht ganz einfach ist, weil es kaum welche gibt) der wird vielleicht bei uns fündig.

Wir (Reiseveranstalter RIW Touristik in Kooperation mit Bristish Columbia, dem MTB Rider Magazin und Tri Berg Bike Reisen) bieten euch ab 2.399,-€ eine Komplettreise nach Kanada (Whistler, Kamloops, Sun Peak, Silver Star inkl. Crankworx Festival) an. 




 

 
Ihr könnt aus drei Paketen wählen: 

- WHISTLER CRANKWORX FESTIVAL FULL: vom 08. - 18.08.2014
- VORPROGRAMM IN BRITISH COLUMBIA: vom 01. - 08.08.2014
- VORPROGRAM & WHISTLER CRANKWORX WEEKEND: vom 01. - 13.08.2014

Infos zum Trip gibt es hier: http://www.tri-berg.de/bike-reisen/kanada-bike-trip-2014/

Bei Fragen einfach fragen! 

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## Chris_85 (1. September 2014)

Hi zusammen, ich hab mal ne Frage an die die bereits mit Wohnmobil und Rad in Kanada schon unterwegs waren.
Habt ihr eure Räder in irgendeinerweise versichert? So zwecks Diebstahl oder so?


----------



## enforce (1. September 2014)

Das deckt bei mir die Hausrat mit ab. Eine Zusätzliche Gepäckversicherung habe ich nach kurzer Suche nicht gefunden.


----------



## jan84 (1. September 2014)

Bei mir auch durch die Hausrat abgedeckt. Wir wurden auf einigen Campingplätzen die etwas abseits/ am Arsch der Welt  waren von den einheimischen belächelt, dass wir die Bikes überhaupt irgendwie angeschlossen haben. Bis auf Whistler und im Hostel in Vancouver hatte ich jetzt auch nie sorgen ums Bike.


----------



## Chris_85 (1. September 2014)

Ok, das hört sich ja ganz gut an  Danke für eure Antworten. 
Ab nächster Woche werde ich dann sehen, wie das klappt


----------



## jan84 (12. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie es in BC ab höhe WilliamsLake/Cariboo richtung norden aussieht? Gibts da irgendwas speaktakuläres (Biketechnisch/ Landschaftlich) wofür sich der Abstecher richtung Norden lohnt?

Grüße & danke,
Jan


----------



## jan1984 (8. Juni 2015)

Da wir nun in 3 Wochen auch fliegen wollte ich nochmal hören ob jemand noch einen Tipp hat welche trails man unbedingt fahren sollte, 
Der grobe Plan sieht so aus :
Jasper (war da jemand schon Biken?) 
Kamloops 
Whistler 
Squamish 
Cumberland 
Revelstoke 

Evtl noch andere Spots die so auf dem weg liegen. 

Also wenn jemand noch einen Tipp hat, immer her damit


----------



## Tribal84 (8. Juni 2015)

Thomas alias @caribooyj ist der trailbauer in williamslake usw.

Er hat bestimmt Tipps für euch..wir waren in williamslake und es war klasse, würde aber ein enduro empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suki03 (8. Juni 2015)

jan1984 schrieb:


> Da wir nun in 3 Wochen auch fliegen wollte ich nochmal hören ob jemand noch einen Tipp hat welche trails man unbedingt fahren sollte,
> Der grobe Plan sieht so aus :
> Jasper (war da jemand schon Biken?)
> Kamloops
> ...



Wenn Du eh schon von Kamloops nach Whistler fährst, kann ich zwei Tage Silverstar (bei Vernon) sehr empfehlen. Wirklich grosser Bikepark mit weniger Leuten (vgl. Whistler) und fantastisch flowige Trails. Wenn Du eher auf Touren stehst, kann ich Dir das Okanangan-Valley empfehlen. Befindet sich zwischen Vernon und Kelowna, ist ein Traum... Guiding, Shuttlen und Routenvorschläge findest Du in den lokalen Bikeshops, die Jungs von skyride (skyride.ca) sind recht locker drauf...


----------



## jan1984 (8. Juni 2015)

Danke,  werde ich mir mal anschauen,  denke es soll ein Mix sein aus Touren und gerne auch flowige bikepark trails...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Juni 2015)

Nabend,

also Silverstar solltest du dir auf jeden Fall anschauen! Supergeiler Park und Whistler in klein. Je nachdem wann du fliegst, schau nach ob der schon offen ist. Letztes Jahr hat der erst Ende Juni geöffnet!
oh, sehe gerade du fliegst in drei Wochen, dann sollte ja alles klar sein. Wir waren noch in Golden, auch da musst du schauen obs oben schneefrei ist, dann lohnt es sich erst dort. Die Trails um Golden herum sahen auch gut aus...

Wir nehmen auch die Tourenräder dieses mal mit..., eröffnet einem mehr Möglichkeiten.


Einen schönen Urlaub!
Gruss Karsten


----------

